# Instant Pay circling help



## Readyyouarent (Aug 29, 2020)

Yesterday I started having issues with instant pay.
It would say cash out successful, but nothing would happen, a moment later the button and the money are back.

I try it multiple times I eventually re-entered my card info and then support locks it bc of security flag, ok.

I call them, ATTEMPT (I failed) to explain the issue, they unblocked my instant pay, but the button still was not actually functioning and processing my money.

I call them today and now the answers are very mixed, sometimes they know me and what the issue is before i even say anything, a couple of them have just had me repeat things after holding with no solutions.

Please help me i need to pay my phone bill im never helping this company ever again after this. I am pro gold i barely even make 10$ an hour and this is how they ****ing treat me, disgusting. Im sickened and my feelings are hurt.

Can anyone help me? Is anyone else having issues with instant pay?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Welcome to UP! 

Did you recently change the debit card or bank account that your money goes to? I've heard of them putting a 48-72 hour hold on collecting money from instant pay after you update a payment method. 

"Support" is pretty damn useless. If you're lucky enough to live near a Greenlight Hub that's open, you can try to someone there. 

And are you making $10/hour net or gross? Either way, I'm sorry, but that's not good. Just being honest. How long have you been driving? If you're brand new, that would make sense. It takes some time to learn your market and come up with the right strategies that work for you. If you've been doing this awhile, you may want to reevaluate your strategies or consider moving on. Do you drive full time or on the side?


----------



## Readyyouarent (Aug 29, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> Welcome to UP!
> 
> Did you recently change the debit card or bank account that your money goes to? I've heard of them putting a 48-72 hour hold on collecting money from instant pay after you update a payment method.
> 
> ...


I started with Flex and it was great but the other markets never caught up to the pay structure, although the crappy routes from flex and my long-time driving eventually got my systematically banned, been trying all the other rideshare services since then, I still do other work but it's unrelated.

I did update my debt card, not new one just refreshed info AFTER DISCOVERING the circling false-successful cashout issue. I thought support had fixed it where it as at least unlocked for a moment there but maybe not.

Unfortunately for me my phone bill is also due and they have cut my service until it's paid in full. The amount owed is the amount Uber and a different company owe me.

I am not very happy today.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Readyyouarent said:


> I started with Flex and it was great but the other markets never caught up to the pay structure, although the crappy routes from flex and my long-time driving eventually got my systematically banned, been trying all the other rideshare services since then, I still do other work but it's unrelated.
> 
> I did update my debt card, not new one just refreshed info AFTER DISCOVERING the circling false-successful cashout issue. I thought support had fixed it where it as at least unlocked for a moment there but maybe not.
> 
> ...


I don't know what else to tell you, sorry I couldn't be more helpful. I hope you're able to find a solution and that things work out for you.


----------



## Readyyouarent (Aug 29, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> I don't know what else to tell you, sorry I couldn't be more helpful. I hope you're able to find a solution and that things work out for you.


It's okay things could always be a lot worse right.

It occurs to me that the amount available in my instant pay was made up of tip money, I'm thinking of that's why i wasn't able to get it, same bug they announced earlier I just didn't understand what they meant. Oh well. It's still locked now anyway.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> Welcome to UP!
> 
> Did you recently change the debit card or bank account that your money goes to? I've heard of them putting a 48-72 hour hold on collecting money from instant pay after you update a payment method.


This is intentional, to protect drivers who get their account info phished via scams.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> This is intentional, to protect drivers who get their account info phished via scams.


I know. I think overall it's a good security feature, but they should be more transparent about it. Like, if you go to update your payment info, maybe get a pop-up that says "This action will place a hold on your ability to access Instant Pay for XX hours. Do you wish to continue?" or something like that.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> I know. I think overall it's a good security feature, but they should be more transparent about it. Like, if you go to update your payment info, maybe get a pop-up that says "This action will place a hold on your ability to access Instant Pay for XX hours. Do you wish to continue?" or something like that.


Agree!


----------



## Pakeezaphuppo (Nov 10, 2019)

Readyyouarent said:


> Yesterday I started having issues with instant pay.
> It would say cash out successful, but nothing would happen, a moment later the button and the money are back.
> 
> I try it multiple times I eventually re-entered my card info and then support locks it bc of security flag, ok.
> ...


After 72 hours you will be able to use instant pay


----------



## Readyyouarent (Aug 29, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> I know. I think overall it's a good security feature, but they should be more transparent about it. Like, if you go to update your payment info, maybe get a pop-up that says "This action will place a hold on your ability to access Instant Pay for XX hours. Do you wish to continue?" or something like that.


What they said, ironically after i called about the cycling issue (I was about to purchase a money order to pay a bill)* it was support that told me try changing my card info*

Support is very unsupportive! 
Our benefits are still points even though we voted against it and they said they'd stop, and they still refuse to pay Americans to work the phones despite thousands of people being desperate for WFH opportunities right now. I hope Uber starts making wiser more considerate decisions as an employer/contractor in the near future.


----------



## Readyyouarent (Aug 29, 2020)

Support won't stop trolling me, they just emailed me this out of the blue, they just locked my password:

"We’re following up about your Vault account.

After looking into things, your account may have been compromised. To immediately help you, we reset your password and banned potentially fraudulent devices and payment methods that were added to your profile.

Also, we noticed your financial information was changed in your Vault. Here’s what you need to do next:
1. Go here to reset your password.
2. Go here and make sure the phone number on your profile is correct.
3. Log in here and enter your preferred bank account, routing number, and debit card information."


Asking me to screw up my money AGAIN with the update card request!!! Holy crap Uber is just as bad as DD and BS, I'm sick of pretending it's not, this is unbelievably unprofessional of them. I got used to them not pulling this childish crap.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Readyyouarent said:


> I hope Uber starts making wiser more considerate decisions as an employer/contractor in the near future.


Don't hold your breath waiting for that!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Readyyouarent said:


> What they said, ironically after i called about the cycling issue (I was about to purchase a money order to pay a bill)* it was support that told me try changing my card info*
> 
> *Support is very unsupportive!*
> Our benefits are still points even though we voted against it and they said they'd stop, and they still refuse to pay Americans to work the phones despite thousands of people being desperate for WFH opportunities right now. I hope Uber starts making wiser more considerate decisions as an employer/contractor in the near future.


_YES!!!!!_
Now you are getting it..

Go down to a daily labor place and sign up to earn some money.

*Never change your payment information on a week you might need to use insta pay.

That is what scammers do.*


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Readyyouarent said:


> Support won't stop trolling me, they just emailed me this out of the blue, they just locked my password:
> 
> "We're following up about your Vault account.
> 
> ...


This is security measure to protect you from scammers. It is letting an account holder to know that someone was trying to get into your account. If you are sure it was you, it is okay that you don't change anything. Or You could proceed step 1 and 2 to confirm that you are the right owner of the account.
Mean while, go get a cash loan from paycheck loan for your phone bill. or Don't you have a credit card?


----------



## Readyyouarent (Aug 29, 2020)

Wildgoose I've patched things enough for now, taking an involuntary day off. Not enough gas in my car to earn today, checks on the way, waiting on uber first. My credit is screwed thanks to corona and having too much faith in the stim/pua nonsense.


----------



## Readyyouarent (Aug 29, 2020)

Ok crap it's gotten worse, now my regular cashout is delayed til September 7? Haha nooooo that's not an option I need to go back to earning now like **** uber i have other work too i am low on gas thanks to uber and bitesquad, this is annoying. I don't like this.


----------



## Readyyouarent (Aug 29, 2020)

More context my regular cashout was scheduled for today


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Do you happen to have a Hub open?


----------



## Readyyouarent (Aug 29, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> Do you happen to have a Hub open?


What?

For those of you unclear- I quickly needed money for gas, Uber botched their payment system and incorrectly announced it as a tipping issue- they proceeded to tell me to **** up my payment issue knowing full well it would lock out my money without telling me

Uber lied to me and they have stolen my money and for the past 2 days since this happened its been nothing but harassment and retaliation from support.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Readyyouarent said:


> What?


An Uber Greenlight Hub. Where you can talk to someone in person. Most are closed but if you're lucky enough to have one you can get to that's open, it'll probably be your best bet.


----------



## Readyyouarent (Aug 29, 2020)

Closest one is 80 miles. Lol tried going on Bitesquad i explained to dispatch that i was at a gas station using spare change for 1gal gas for the delivery and they soft banned me, can't log in.

These chat reps are morons! Like get a new job if you can't handle road rage AND THEN make the person angrier by taking away their legally earned money and work!?! Of course I'm mad they need to be expecting all of us to be roasting them!!! Especially since they want to be cheap and outsource it! OMFG!!!

Honestly I think I'm going to replace my rideshare delivery time with real dog official delivery companies like uh the uh unnamed Pizza chains and sandwich hustlers. 

May as well, Uber is just unpatriotic at this point.


----------



## Readyyouarent (Aug 29, 2020)

They are still telling me to meddle with my account to further lock it out!! These idiots are relentless!!!!!!


----------



## Readyyouarent (Aug 29, 2020)

It's happening again right now. Coincidentally phone payment due again Uber is the only entity witholding funds (after 6hours online ZERO offers) I'm sick of uber this is disgusting


----------



## Raging Dumpster Fire (Sep 10, 2020)

This is a most impressive rant.


----------

